# A satisfying target



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

A local music store was having a clear out of old stock, and I though you know what I could do with that cowbell...

I shoot paintballs for practice and it's actually a realy good indicator, you can tell by the sound wether you hit the target solidly , high/low , centre/edges..


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ring that bell, my friend!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great idea


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Bells are fun, I took a long piece of curved conduit 3" and attached the bell to one end. Shoot and the ball goes in, around the curve and rings the bell on the other end. Fun!


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Great use for a cowbell! There appears to be more ingenuity in this forum than one might imagine. Art & creativity at some of its best.


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

That sounds, like a cool idea to me. I will be trying that out JediMike.  lb


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

There is always a cowbell at one of the shoots .


----------

